# Địa chỉ xóa xăm tại Huế an toàn và uy tín



## Diva Spa (17/11/20)

*Thời buổi hiện đại việc xăm hình là chuyện hết sức bình thường. Tuy nhiên vì một lý do nào đó mà bạn muốn xóa xăm chẳng hạn như gia đình phản đối, tính chất công việc,… Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA sẽ là một địa chỉ xóa xăm ở Huế uy tín và chất lượng để bạn tham khảo.*
*Hậu quả của việc lựa chọn sai địa chỉ xóa xăm ở Huế*
Hiện tại có quá nhiều Viện thẩm mỹ, Spa,… xóa xăm ở Huế. Chính vì điều đó khiến cho khách hàng cảm thấy khó khăn trong việc xác định địa chỉ làm đẹp uy tín và an toàn. Nếu lỡ không may lựa chọn phải một nơi kém chất lượng có thể để lại nhiều hậu quả nghiêm trọng cho khách hàng, cụ thể là:





_Xóa xăm tại địa chỉ không chất lượng sẽ dễ dẫn đến nhiễm trùng_



Chuyên viên xóa xăm không có chuyên môn và tay nghề cao có thể để sẹo trên da gây mất thẩm mỹ.
Trang thiết bị lạc hậu, không đảm bảo tiêu chuẩn Bộ Y Tế gây đau nhức và nhiễm trùng da trong quá trình xóa xăm.
Sử dụng xóa xăm không rõ nguồn gốc, kém chất lượng có thể gây nhiễm trùng da. Nghiêm trọng hơn là dẫn đến hoại tử phải cắt bỏ vùng da.

*Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA – Địa chỉ xóa xăm ở Huế uy tín*
Có thể nói Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA đáp ứng đầy đủ các yếu tố để trở thành một địa chỉ xóa xăm ở Huế đáng tin cậy và hiệu quả. Nổi tiếng là một trong những hệ thống làm đẹp lớn nhất Việt Nam với hơn 40 cơ sở trên cả nước. Cung cấp cho khách hàng nhiều dịch vụ thẩm mỹ hiện đại, trong đó nổi bật với phương pháp xóa xăm bằng công nghệ Laser ND Yag.





_Địa chỉ xóa xăm ở Huế uy tín và đảm bảo hiệu quả cao_

*Hiệu quả mang lại:*

Công nghệ Laser ND Yag có bước sóng 1064nm giúp xóa hình xăm màu đen, xanh, nâu,… Bên cạnh đó riêng bước sóng 532nm loại bỏ màu đỏ, cam,… hỗ trợ quá trình xóa xăm đơn giản và nhanh chóng hơn.
Khả năng xóa mờ nhanh hình xăm có kích thước lớn và màu đậm.
Xóa xăm an toàn cho cả vùng da có lông mà không làm ảnh hưởng đến nang lông.





_Khách hàng thực hiện xóa xăm tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA_
*Ưu điểm vượt trội:*

Công nghệ Laser ND Yag được FDA (Hoa Kỳ) công nhận độ an toàn và hiệu quả cao. Do đó khách hàng có thể hoàn toàn yên tâm khi trải nghiệm phương pháp này tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA.
Sau khi xóa xăm khách hàng có thể sinh hoạt bình thường mà không phải tốn nhiều thời gian để nghỉ dưỡng.
Tia Laser xâm nhập với bước sóng phù hợp cho từng vùng da nên không gây tổn thương bề mặt da.
Công nghệ hoạt động dựa theo cơ chế hấp thụ và phân giải màu mực thành các hạt nhỏ li ti để cơ thể tự đào thải ra ngoài. Điều này giúp cho bề mặt da không bị tổn thương và không để lại sẹo sau khi xóa xăm.
*>>>Xem thêm: **Phun mày lên màu chuẩn tại Huế*
*Một số khách hàng trải nghiệm dịch vụ xóa xăm tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA*














***_ Lưu ý: Hiệu quả nhanh hay chậm tùy thuộc vào cơ địa của mỗi người_

*Giải đáp một số vấn đề liên quan đến xóa xăm*
*Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA – địa chỉ xóa xăm ở Huế có để lại sẹo hay không?*
Nhiều khách hàng thường lo lắng không biết sau khi xóa hình xăm có để lại sẹo hay không? Trên thực tế sau khi lựa chọn địa chỉ xóa hình xăm ở Huế tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA khách hàng sẽ được trải nghiệm dịch vụ xóa xăm với công nghệ Laser ND Yag. Đặc biệt là được các chuyên viên dặn dò kỹ càng về cách chăm sóc da sau khi xóa xăm chi tiết nhằm tránh tình trạng để lại sẹo.

*Quy trình xóa hình xăm có đau rát hay không?*
Trước khi bước vào quy trình xóa hình xăm, chuyên viên Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA sẽ tiến hành ủ tê trên da. Từ đó giúp hạn chế tối đa tình trạng đau rát và khó chịu cho khách hàng.

*Hình xăm ở vị trí nào có thể xóa được?*
Hiện tại thì công nghệ Laser ND Yag có khả năng xóa được hầu hết mọi hình xăm nằm ở những các vùng da nhạy cảm. Chẳng hạn như mắt, cổ tay, cổ chân,… mà không hề gây tổn thương hay để lại bất kỳ di chứng xấu nào.

*Thời gian xóa hình xăm là bao lâu?*
Thời gian xóa sạch một hình xăm phụ thuộc vào nhiều yếu tố như tuổi xăm, màu đậm nhạt, kích thước,… Thông thường với những hình xăm nhạt màu khách hàng chỉ cần thực hiện xóa 1 lần duy nhất. Ngược lại với những hình xăm phức tạp hơn có thể sẽ được các chuyên viên tư vấn số lần xóa xăm cụ thể. Trung bình mỗi lần xóa cách nhau 4 tuần.

*Một số lưu ý sau khi xóa hình xăm*



Tránh tiếp xúc trực tiếp ánh nắng mặt trời vào vùng da mới xóa xăm trong 4 tuần đầu.
Tránh sử dụng sữa tắm, xà phòng, kem dưỡng da,… trong 2 ngày đầu xóa xăm.
Không nên mặc đồ bó sát gây tổn thương vùng da xóa xăm.
Sử dụng dược mỹ phẩm theo đúng chỉ dẫn của chuyên viên (nếu có).
Tuyệt đối không được sử dụng chất kích thích hay uống rượu, bia sau 1 tháng xóa hình xăm.

*Khách hàng thực hiện xóa xăm chân mày tại Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA*

_Thẩm mỹ viện Diva ( Diva Spa) – Chuỗi thẩm mỹ lớn hàng đầu tại Việt Nam chuyên cung cấp các dịch vụ như phun môi collagen, phun mày ombre, phun mày tán bột, trị nám, tẩy nốt ruồi, … uy tín hàng đầu tại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA
– Hotline đặt lịch & Tư vấn: 1900 6689
– Website: vienthammydiva.vn
– Chuỗi cơ sở Viện thẩm mỹ DIVA
– Email: info@vienthammydiva.vn_


----------



## NgocSunny08 (30/11/20)

Trang thiết bị lạc hậu, không đảm bảo tiêu chuẩn Bộ Y Tế gây đau nhức và nhiễm trùng da trong quá trình xóa xăm


----------

